
Fork The Blockchain And Block The Seized FBI Coins. - aburan28
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=412041.0
======
TehCorwiz
So, we're going to take a distributed currency whose basis is anonymity and
impartiality and let the core "community" decide to blacklist some of that
currency. And they're going to do this because they don't agree with what
someone has done with that money.

<sarcasm> Yes, this makes perfect sense. </sarcasm>

------
penguindev
Put this beside the definition of 'Fungibility'. If you can't melt it down and
remove all serial numbers, it's not :-)

------
kaonashi
Never quite thought about this way that Bitcoin could crash into the side of a
mountain.

